# Fordított Aukciós weboldalak



## marlano (2010 Április 6)

Üdv Mindenkinek,

Az utóbbi időben egyre szaporodnak a fordított aukciós weboldalak a neten.
Érdekelne hogy van-e valakinek esetleg valami tapasztalata a témában? Akár jó - akár rossz...
Van-e esetleg közületek aki már vett valamit ilyen módon?
Előre is kösz a hozzászólást!


----------



## mesyre (2010 Április 7)

Hát, de aktuális a téma  Haverom épp tegnap dicsekedett az új 32GB-os MP4-esével, amit egy ilyen oldalon nyert. Most én is játszok  

Az oldal: www.belobi.com
Ami jó benne, hogy mikor regisztrálsz, akkor kapsz 5 ingyenes licitet és nem vagy kötelezve arra, hogy vegyél még. Ez a többinél nincs így.


----------



## mesyre (2010 Április 7)

Ha elküldöd esetleg az email címed, akkor tudok meghívót küldeni neked! Ez azért jó, mert akkor kapok utánnad még ingyenes szelvényt.


----------



## hlk5o6 (2010 Április 15)

szerintem ma magyarországon ez nagyon megkérdőjelezhető


----------



## fotosmarta (2010 Április 15)

a lányom vásárol , elad és még csak jó tapasztalatai vannak ezen a téren


----------



## marlano (2010 Április 15)

köszi a véleményeiteket 
kipróbáltam a belobi.com-ot és tényleg érdekesnek tűnik.
Sőt, azt kell mondanom hogy a nyertesek képei között felismertem az egyik haveromat. Leellenőriztem és tényleg megkapta a hordozható Hard Disc-et amit "vett".


----------



## mesyre (2010 Április 15)

hlk5o6 írta:


> szerintem ma magyarországon ez nagyon megkérdőjelezhető



Ott igen  de ahogy nézem ez Hong Kong-i cég. 
Szóval nincs baj


----------



## megapowa (2010 Április 16)

Mi ez a fordított aukció?


----------



## mesyre (2010 Április 16)

A fordított aukciós weboldal ahol a Nyerő Licit az a 0-hoz legközelebb eső pozitív szám, melyet az aukció során csak egyetlen Licitáló jelölt meg. 



Nyerő licitedben meghatározott összegért (vagy annak az országod pénznemében kifejezett ellenértékéért) veheted meg a terméket.


Nézzünk egy példát (az egyszerűség kedvéért egész számokkal):
Egy fordulóban a következő Licitek érkeznek: 
6, 4, 8, 2, 1, 23, 73, 12, 213, 1, 2, 1, 2, 5, 10.

Ezeket sorba rendezzük: 
1, 1, 1, 2, 2, 2, 4, 5, 6, 8, 10, 12, 23, 73, 213.

A legkisebb tippelt szám az egyes. Abból több is van, ezért nem nyer. A kettesből is több van, ezért nem nyer. A következő legkisebb a négyes. Mivel ő tippelte a legkisebb egyedüli egész számot, Ő a Nyertes Licitáló. A Határidős aukciók esetében az előre meghatározott időpontig lehet licitálni.


----------



## dirrchan (2010 Április 16)

A hagyományos aukciók igen, de a fordított aukciók Magyarországon valóban igazán működnek... persze van egy-két oldal, ami bírja, de általában az újonnan indulók pár hónap múlva bezárnak (nincs elég játékos, nincs elég bevétel, ami egyáltalán fedezné a termékeket). Persze a bezárás leggyakrabban úgy megy, hogy először csak karbantartás, majd még karbantartás, majd mééég, majd fél év múlva meg már a domain sem működik...
Ráadásul voltak oldalak, ahol a "karbantartás" fázis előtt még megpróbálták csalással növelni a forgalmat: kamu felhasználók (programok) tolták a liciteket. Ez az egyik oldalnál ott bukott be, hogy valaki észrevette: a nagyon komolyan játszó "felhasználók" neve még szabad és lehet ugyanolyan usernéven regisztrálni 

Nemzetközi oldalaknál (ahol gondolom van bőségesen forgalom) nincs szükség ilyen trükkökre, mert az üzemeltetőnek rendesen megtérül és valóban sokan nyernek is (persze sokan nem, de azoktól működik a dolog  )

Ja, Magyarországon még az is betett az egésznek, hogy az adóhivatal 2009. novemberében kijelentette, hogy nem legális mert szerencsejátéknak minősül... (mondjuk azt nem tudom, hogy ezután mi volt a kijelentés foganatja)


----------



## peterzz (2010 December 27)

Szerintem kamuk ezek a fordított aukciós weboldalak. Főleg Mo-n, ha van is aki nyer rajtuk, nagy szerencse kell hozzá, és nem mellesleg sok pénz. Szerintem kerüljétek el őket!


----------



## Kalapom (2011 Február 9)

mostanában nézte vki a belobi.com-ot?
létezik, hogy felszámolták?


----------



## Iceman07 (2011 Február 24)

nekem ezidáig csak negatív tapasztalataim vannak az ilyen aukciós oldalakkal kapcsolatban bár a belobi.com-ot még nem használtam


----------



## MindCrime (2011 Április 3)

Nem létezik már, úgy tűnik. Pedig érdekes dolog lehetett, ahogy így olvasom


----------

